# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  (Deleted)

## SadAndIsolated

(Deleted)

----------


## Cuchculan

You don't need any religion to show love and respect towards others. I was raised in the right kind of way. Allowed to make my own choices later in life. That was respect shown to me from my parents. Nothing forced upon me by either of them. You know what is best for you. You form your own beliefs. Religious or otherwise as you grow up. I see nothing at all wrong in how I live. How I treat others. I treat them as I would hope they would treat me and my family. There are a fair few bad people in this area. Nice way of putting it. Into their drugs and other things. I never ignore them. They have never harmed me. So I would talk to them. As others would ignore them. I am not a hater. Hate only hurts the person who is hating. The one you hate feels nothing at all. Simple way to live life. No bible or other holy book needed to tell me that is how life should be read. Plus I do respect the religions of other people. Many neighbours from many different countries around here. Never once felt the need to ask any of them what their religious belief was. Why should I? We all get on well. What they want to believe will never change my opinion of them. Just live your life and let others live their lives too.

----------


## Goat

If your doing things that go against your faith's belief and it's causing you anxiety and OCD it could be why people are pushing you to change to something that makes you more happy.

----------

